# Muay Thai Tattoo?



## Spook (Jul 15, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has any pictures or info on a Muay Thai blessed tattoo? A few people at my school were talking about them and i was wondering what they looked like, and any history behind them. They said that they are supposed to protect the fighter in the ring.

Thanks


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Jul 20, 2005)

This is mostly about amulets but you can see some tattoos in the top corner:

http://thai-d.com/occult-thailand/thai-amulet/fighter-charm.htm


----------



## Spook (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey, thanks a ton!


----------

